
Show HN: We made a tool – Scrumie – that keeps your team in the loop - NikolaStan
https://www.scrumie.com
======
NikolaStan
Hey Show HN,

We’d love some feedback on Scrumie - a tool that keeps your team in sync no
matter where your teammates are working.

Initially, we developed Scrumie for our internal needs at Webscope.io because
we couldn’t find a suitable tool on the market. After we had some discussions
with companies about team management, we found out that Scrumie might be
helpful for other enterprises as well. So we decided to make Scrumie public.

What features Scrumie has?

Detailed teamwork overview - see what your teammates have done and what they
plan to do

Daily virtual stand-ups - briefly inform your colleagues about your work
progress

Team’s availability - check the working hours + availability status (working,
WFH, vacation,…) of your teammates

Time zones overview - see when there’s an overlap between your and your remote
colleagues’ working hours.

Integration - Slack, more are coming soon (probably Jira, Github, Trello)

Custom native apps - Reporting, Accounting

Right now, Scrumie is in beta and free to use for everyone. Let us know if
there’s anything that we can do better in Scrumie.

We are ready to listen to your feedback.

Thanks a lot!

